# Sexless



## bob1471 (Dec 27, 2013)

Together almost 25 years, both mid-40s. Just had our 2nd child (whos 6 months old now)

A big problem we have is sex or lack of it. To be fair, wife has never been the keenest even when we were younger and its just got worse and worse.

Of course, we had sex to enable us to have our 2nd child but since then nothing. So well over a year. There is sexual contact (without going into details it involves pleasure for me for very little effort from her) but not full sex. And its something wife does or puts up with to stop me moaning.

Anyway, its been a rough time for all. But we've got a hotel booked for a few nights for her birthday in a few weeks. Got babysitter booked etc.

Trouble is, it'd be nice if it happened. But thats the thing. I don't think shes going to be keen. Not helped by the fact that shes still got the baby belly which makes her feel bad.

Looking for womans perspective here a little maybe. Am I being unfair to expect her to make a bit of effort? After all, with a baby chances are limited and its not often we get time on our own like this. Or is it OK for her not to be interested and I have to put up with no sex ? Should I just be grateful that shes ok for some things?

Its just I'm thinking if it doesnt happen at times like this then its never going to again in reality.... Really depressing thought.


----------



## indiecat (Sep 24, 2012)

I wonder how people can live together for 25 years and the husband isn't saying that he wants/needs to have sex with his wife? Have you told her that you are a red blooded man and can't go on like this? That you desire her and want a full marriage? 
You are being waaaaaay too passive. Marriage is a partnership, not an endurance test. Express your needs in a loving way. Tell her that you want to make love to her. Do lots of kissing first, stick to her mouth, neck and breasts and avoid touching her belly. Try being assertive, it may turn her on. On the way there tell her you plan to touch and kiss every part of her, whisper it in her ear.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

bob1471 said:


> Together almost 25 years, both mid-40s. Just had our 2nd child (whos 6 months old now)
> 
> A big problem we have is sex or lack of it. To be fair, wife has never been the keenest even when we were younger and its just got worse and worse.
> 
> ...



When you got married, your wife is supposed to take care of your needs as her own and not what she just wants. And of course you are to do the same for her. Take the 5 love languages quiz and compare afterwards. A man's and woman's love language can be radically different from each other you see.

Language Profile | The 5 Love Languages®


Once you know each others main and secondary love languages, talk about it and make it happen on both your parts from that point.

It could be your wife is just one of those low sex drive LD women and this is just the way she will always be. You sound like a healthy sex drive guy, probably high sex drive HD like most guys, including myself.

Any woman that doesn't take care of her man's main need "physical, sex" shouldn't be with him in the first place. Women know us men have higher sex drives and we can't get enough of them. 

Some women have low sex drives due to past abuse, bad relationships, were raised sex was for babies and dirty, or they are insecure about their body and size.

If you starved your wifee of emotional closeness and romance, her needs, would she then not want sex?

My wifee wanted sex only when our marriage was on the rocks for 14 years. Sex 1x month. This was due to her size and how it made her very insecure. Now she's lost 24 lbs in 10 weeks, is changing radically and is not the same woman, what she wears, insecurities going away, sex 3x week, etc.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

You are way too passive about getting your needs met.

Women have been taught that a man wants sex because he's a man and it has nothing to do with the way a man feels love. Men have been taught to believe that wanting and expecting sex from your wife is a one way ticket to being labeled a pervert and a brute. Not true, is it? 

Tell your wife you expect to have sex three times in your two night away. Tell her you don't care how she feels about her belly, that you love her belly and plan to spend some time kissing and rubbing her belly. When she tries to push you away, hold her steady and loo her in the yes and tell her you love her and everything about her, but the sexless marriage can't stay. Tell you she can keep her belly as rounded as she desires you'll only love her more, but she has to let you love her and she has to return you love.

Be firm, this is important to you.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

I don't know... She only had her baby 6 months ago. I'd take things slow and steady as far as improving goes. Focus on reconnecting sexually and QUALITY sex, rather than more bad sex. Help her regain her figure; make sure you support any exercise plans she has, help make a healthy menu, etc.

You also need to make sure you're pushing the right buttons for her. Maybe she doesn't want "full" sex because you're not making it enjoyable for her? How often does she have an orgasm? And are you SURE she has one when she says she does?

C


----------



## yolo62 (Dec 19, 2013)

May be her attention is on the new born baby and/or she is conscious of her body shape and/or she does not feel comfortable with penetration - for the time being. 

Let her know that you appreciate her feelings and reluctance , but you do have sex drive that needs to be satisfied. How about a compromise, such as she gives you a hand job or BJ to release yourself ?

Good luck!


----------



## Maneo (Dec 4, 2012)

Mid 40s and a 6 month old baby - a baby can wear out 20 somethings. 
And 25 years together and you and she haven't come to a mutual understanding concerning your intimate sharing?
I'd say the ship of sexual satisfaction sailed south long ago in this marriage.


----------



## kotlarbia (Jan 17, 2014)

You are way too passive about getting your needs met.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Be advised, if you made the arrangements to take her away for her birthday without the baby, she already knows what's on your mind, and if you try to make HER birthday about meeting YOUR needs ... she's likely going to steamroll you. 

Remember, hope is not a strategy.


----------



## jd08 (Nov 20, 2012)

Sadly this is correct. I tried to take my wife on a vacation for her birthday last year just before our second was born. She cancelled the day of the trip with some lame excuse. No doubt it was to avoid having to have sex with me. 



Deejo said:


> Be advised, if you made the arrangements to take her away for her birthday without the baby, she already knows what's on your mind, and if you try to make HER birthday about meeting YOUR needs ... she's likely going to steamroll you.
> 
> Remember, hope is not a strategy.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MissScarlett (May 22, 2013)

As difficult as it is to bring up - please have this conversation before you go on this trip so you know where she is on this.

After having a baby and the year of celibacy she's likely going to feel uncomfortable getting back into actual intercourse. I dont imagine she will be able to just turn it back on suddenly. 

If she agrees or intends to have sex on this trip it might be wise to spend a few sessions with you just touching her body and establishing some comfort level with physical intimacy.


----------



## usmarriedguy (Dec 9, 2013)

I disagree that she knows that sex is the goal of the vacation. This depends on what patterns have been established in the marriage. My wife does not particularly enjoy hotel sex and his wife might think it is just a weekend to relax and spend time with just the two of them.

If he has been pretty passive about the no sex thing for a long time than maybe she thinks that it is all good.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

usmarriedguy said:


> I disagree that she knows that sex is the goal of the vacation. This depends on what patterns have been established in the marriage. My wife does not particularly enjoy hotel sex and his wife might think it is just a weekend to relax and spend time with just the two of them.
> 
> If he has been pretty passive about the no sex thing for a long time than maybe she thinks that it is all good.


Which of course invariably sets HIM up for further frustration is my point. Whether she is aware of it or not ... and if they have been celibate for a year, it damn well should be; it's obvious that sex is on the OP's agenda. 

It warrants some kind of discussion or setting of expectations. That way they can both enjoy the weekend, with or without sexual intimacy.


----------



## EntirelyDifferent (Nov 30, 2012)

She had a baby 6 months ago... She's been spending the past 6 months caring for the needs of a tiny human, and now you're expecting to take her away for her birthday and have her fill YOUR needs? I do feel like that's a bit unfair on your part, yes, regardless of how long it's been. 

You guys DO need to have a serious discussion about this, and I'm not saying you have to be OK with the crumbs she's giving you, but trying to fix it on her birthday trip just seems like it's going to accomplish misery/resentment for both of you.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Does your wife work? How involved in taking care of the baby are you? Who's getting up at night with the baby and thus is sleep deprived? Make sure the devision of labor is fair; having both stayed at home with babies and worked a demanding full time job, in my view baby is much more exhausting because of the lack of sleep schedule and isolation.
It's normal for women with babies to have a lower drive, so in that sense it's not all about you. Having said that, it sounds like this has always been an issue; I'm not a big fan of demanding your "needs" be met, which seems to be very popular here. I am a fan of sitting your wife down and telling her you miss her and want more of a sexual relationship with her; perhaps you could come to a compromise? Once or twice a week to start, and for one of those if she doesn't feel like it she can do oral or give a hand job? Also, how much does she orgasm? A lot of men here that complain of lack of sex seem to think their wife orgasms all the time, but I dispute that; a lot of women have trouble and if you're actually orgasming you'll look forward to the next time. Even then, lower drive people can't enjoy it that much; I'm good for a could of times a week, but if my hubby demanded more I wouldn't be able to enjoy much of it because I wouldn't have time to recover. Talk to your wife when you're not looking for sex.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bob1471 (Dec 27, 2013)

MissScarlett said:


> As difficult as it is to bring up - please have this conversation before you go on this trip so you know where she is on this.
> 
> After having a baby and the year of celibacy she's likely going to feel uncomfortable getting back into actual intercourse. I dont imagine she will be able to just turn it back on suddenly.
> 
> If she agrees or intends to have sex on this trip it might be wise to spend a few sessions with you just touching her body and establishing some comfort level with physical intimacy.


I must admit I was wondering whether it would be wise to have this conversation up front to take a bit of pressure off and see where we are with this....


----------



## bob1471 (Dec 27, 2013)

usmarriedguy said:


> I disagree that she knows that sex is the goal of the vacation. This depends on what patterns have been established in the marriage. My wife does not particularly enjoy hotel sex and his wife might think it is just a weekend to relax and spend time with just the two of them.
> 
> If he has been pretty passive about the no sex thing for a long time than maybe she thinks that it is all good.


Probably in the past its been something we;ve done.99% she knows its going to be on my mind....


----------



## bob1471 (Dec 27, 2013)

lifeistooshort said:


> Does your wife work? How involved in taking care of the baby are you? Who's getting up at night with the baby and thus is sleep deprived? Make sure the devision of labor is fair; having both stayed at home with babies and worked a demanding full time job, in my view baby is much more exhausting because of the lack of sleep schedule and isolation.
> It's normal for women with babies to have a lower drive, so in that sense it's not all about you. Having said that, it sounds like this has always been an issue; I'm not a big fan of demanding your "needs" be met, which seems to be very popular here. I am a fan of sitting your wife down and telling her you miss her and want more of a sexual relationship with her; perhaps you could come to a compromise? Once or twice a week to start, and for one of those if she doesn't feel like it she can do oral or give a hand job? Also, how much does she orgasm? A lot of men here that complain of lack of sex seem to think their wife orgasms all the time, but I dispute that; a lot of women have trouble and if you're actually orgasming you'll look forward to the next time. Even then, lower drive people can't enjoy it that much; I'm good for a could of times a week, but if my hubby demanded more I wouldn't be able to enjoy much of it because I wouldn't have time to recover. Talk to your wife when you're not looking for sex.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Shes on maternity. I work but help out as much as I can with childcare.

Like I said, we dont have full sex but shes ok with the other stuff.


----------



## bob1471 (Dec 27, 2013)

yolo62 said:


> May be her attention is on the new born baby and/or she is conscious of her body shape and/or she does not feel comfortable with penetration - for the time being.
> 
> Let her know that you appreciate her feelings and reluctance , but you do have sex drive that needs to be satisfied. How about a compromise, such as she gives you a hand job or BJ to release yourself ?
> 
> Good luck!


Good point. Yep the other stuff shes sort of ok with. (maybe not BJ though!) :-(


----------



## bob1471 (Dec 27, 2013)

I see a lot of you think I'm being too passive. Maybe. But, ok I've got two kids inc a baby, we've been together 25 years, Im in my mid-40s. So I kick off and we split up. Where does that leave me? 
Living alone, not seeing my kids so much, probably poorer, and still probably not getting sex! lol.

It is what is is. Maybe years ago I should have sorted it out but there we go.


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

Are you over weight? Smoke?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usmarriedguy (Dec 9, 2013)

When I say passive I do not mean walk out. I mean initiate a plan for regular sex and actively talk about it. Giving her time off for the baby is great but it should not be indefinite.

Why leave the vacation up to chance? If you just expect her to know you want to have sex and she does not than you are simply setting yourself up for disappointment. 

It is much better if you have an action plan and do not put yourself into the position of wondering for two weeks.


----------



## bob1471 (Dec 27, 2013)

Bit more info that might be relevant here.....
Wife has been ill during pregnancy and more recently.

Not extremely serious but, physically, she struggles a bit day to day to get around. Also makes her very tired. As you can imagine, with a baby to look after also its sometimes difficult.

Of course, being ill has meant she's been unable to exercise also which hasnt helped her much.

I'm self-employed so really have to work most times. Very difficult when baby was first born because I had to spend some time away. 
At the moment, its not so bad because I can be home each night by 5-30pm to help out. 

Must admit I'm beginning to wonder whether this weekend away is the best time. First night away for ages, chance to relax and I put a bit of pressure on her like this.

I know 99.9999% she'll agree to doing 'something' but dont think she's really going to feel like full sex to be honest. Maybe I'm being a bit unfair on her to push it?

Yeh OK things are not great from my point of view and, she could make more effort as others have said but there we go.

Also, if we talk before hand and I tell her that I'm not expecting it and not to worry then it might have the opposite effect!


----------



## bob1471 (Dec 27, 2013)

LongWalk said:


> Are you over weight? Smoke?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Overweight so I guess it is partly my fault because this is somethign she has mentioned years ago and I just never did anything about.


----------



## bob1471 (Dec 27, 2013)

usmarriedguy said:


> When I say passive I do not mean walk out. I mean initiate a plan for regular sex and actively talk about it. Giving her time off for the baby is great but it should not be indefinite.
> 
> Why leave the vacation up to chance? If you just expect her to know you want to have sex and she does not than you are simply setting yourself up for disappointment.
> 
> It is much better if you have an action plan and do not put yourself into the position of wondering for two weeks.


Yeh you're right I think I will talk in advance.


----------



## bob1471 (Dec 27, 2013)

Anyone got any more comments/advice?


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Try this: Go on the weekend away. Make it fun, do some things, see some things, go to dinner, etc.... But don't put any moves on her at all. Nothing sexual. By the end of the weekend she'll by wondering why you don't want her. Now, if she initiates, feel free to partake. Just nothing from your direction.


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

Some have said you're too passive. Some have said that your wife should know that sex is on your mind.

To that, I would add that there is a phenomenon in humans called, "Cognitive dissonance." This occurs when beliefs and values don't align with reality. The human mind does not like this type of conflict and will act to protect itself by simply avoiding thoughts capable of bringing such a conflict into focus. 

(In the novel, 1984, George Orwell described an institutionalized form of cognitive dissonance where a person would be, "..._bored_ or _repelled_ by any thought capable of leading in a heretical direction.")

Everybody knows that marriage is in part, a sexual arrangement and that sex is an important component of a healthy marital relationship. Despite that, you can take a chronic LD spouse away for a romantic getaway and sex will not cross their mind once the entire time and efforts to initiate on your part can still be met with classic defense mechanisms. (e.g. "Not now", "Is that all you think about?" etc.) This can come across as either stupidity or cruelty. (Or some combination thereof.) And you'll probably react negatively to that.

So I would agree that you need to be forthright about the purpose of a romantic getaway albeit in a non-punishing way. Don't simply expect her to connect the dots. Her mind might be avoiding that at a level she doesn't understand.

Tell her.


----------



## bob1471 (Dec 27, 2013)

WorkingOnMe said:


> Try this: Go on the weekend away. Make it fun, do some things, see some things, go to dinner, etc.... But don't put any moves on her at all. Nothing sexual. By the end of the weekend she'll by wondering why you don't want her. Now, if she initiates, feel free to partake. Just nothing from your direction.


Not bad idea. She is unlikely to initiate though.


----------



## RDJ (Jun 8, 2011)

According to common wisdom, the definition of insanity is to keep doing the same thing over and over, and expecting to get a different result each time. In that case, my approach to resolving issues of affection and intimacy in my marriage a few years ago was certifiably insane.

The pattern went something like this; first I would identify a problem that I wanted to resolve. Suppose that it was lack of intimacy. I would then put together a logical argument to support my case. If possible, I would draw on official sources such as self help books. When I was comfortable that I had a rock solid argument I would confront my wife and lay out my case.

Me: “We need to talk about our sex life.”

My Wife: (sigh) “What about our sex life?”

Me: “We need more sex in our life. In their book How To Fix Your Marriage With Logical Arguments and Statistics Dr. X and Dr. Y state that couples who have sex less than twice a week are 60% more likely to divorce.”

From there the discussion would go down hill quickly. Even if my logic was brilliant, the best I could expect from any such discussion was a promise to think about it. More often it ended in a fight. In other words, we got no where fast.

After repeating this doomed pattern numerous times, I finally figured out that you cannot resolve issues of sex and intimacy using logic.

The truth is, most women typically do not use logic to determine whether or not they want to have sex. They make that decision based on their feelings. If your wife is feeling good about herself, and about you, and about the relationship, then the odds are pretty good that if you approach her for sex, she will be open to the idea. This all depends on how she is feeling right here, right now.

When you broach the subject of sex on logical terms, you are effectively trying to over ride her natural criteria for sexual arousal. You are asking her to go against her nature, ignore her feelings, and do what logically makes sense. Most women understand the concept that sex is good for a marriage. They know that they should not put it off for too long. The logic makes sense. However, when it comes down to a yes or no proposition in the here and now, logic usually loses out to feelings of the moment.

If you really want to improve your odds of having a passionate sexual relationship with your wife, then you need to engage her in the domain of feelings. You need to learn how to lead her to the kinds of moods and emotions that will make her want to be sexual with you.

Most men understand this on some level. They know that their wife has to be in the right mood in order to want sex, but they miss the mark on how to create those moods. Too many men think that creating a sexual vibe is a thing that you only do when you want to have sex. They find themselves sitting in thier office at 3:00 thinking about sex. They call their wife and suggest a dinner date. At 5:00 they rush to the florist to buy flowers. After a nice evening out, they return home at 8:30 and proceed to start the seduction. Before they have gotten the first button on her dress undone, the whole process comes to a grinding halt. She is tired and has a meeting at eight AM the next day. She really needs to get to bed. The man retires to the basement feeling resentful that all of his preparations went for naught.

The lesson to be learned here is that you cannot let the sexual fires of your marriage be dead most of the time, and then expect them to fire up on demand. It is much better to be stoking the fires on a regular basis to ensure that there are always warm embers burning.

If you really want to have a passionate sexual marriage, then you need to be a man who is always attractive and is always behaving toward his wife in a loving way. You have to learn to consistently meet her emotional needs so that when she asks herself those all important questions (how do I feel about me, how do I feel about him, how do I feel about the relationship) the answers are always positive.

Of course thats just my opinion.


----------



## usmarriedguy (Dec 9, 2013)

Good advice even though it is much easier said than done.


----------



## RDJ (Jun 8, 2011)

usmarriedguy said:


> Good advice even though it is much easier said than done.


Easy to do, you most likely did it at one time. After all, she married you.

The hard part is getting her to once again be receptive.

Practice and patience.


----------



## RDJ (Jun 8, 2011)

NotTooSure said:


> WHAT!


Pretty clever eh?


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

NotTooSure said:


> WHAT!


I too could have guessed that couples who have regular consumation of the marriage, and free flowing intimacy are happier and tend to stay married.


----------



## bild-a-loco (Jan 22, 2014)

RDJ said:


> According to common wisdom, the definition of insanity is to keep doing the same thing over and over, and expecting to get a different result each time. In that case, my approach to resolving issues of affection and intimacy in my marriage a few years ago was certifiably insane.
> 
> The pattern went something like this; first I would identify a problem that I wanted to resolve. Suppose that it was lack of intimacy. I would then put together a logical argument to support my case. If possible, I would draw on official sources such as self help books. When I was comfortable that I had a rock solid argument I would confront my wife and lay out my case.
> 
> ...


I can greatly feel for the OP, because I'm in a very similar situation. Perhaps speaking out of turn, I've stoked the fires, I've bellowed the fires, I've thrown gasoline on the fires, but the embers continue to burn out over and over again.

As the OP stated, being "passive" is seen as bad, but if you try to force the issue, 9 out of 10 women will say you're an aggressive jerk trying to make the issue all about yourself. And, as he stated in his previous post, with his children and so many years invested in his relationship, what's he supposed to do? One cannot simply pick up their feelings and walk away after that much investment. I feel much the same way and I'll be watching this thread to see if anyone has the magic bullet here. 

On a parting note, however, I think if the lines of communication haven't been very broadly open about the importance of this aspect of the relationship, the OP needs to make that VERY clear to his wife and see if anything changes.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

bild-a-loco said:


> I can greatly feel for the OP, because I'm in a very similar situation. Perhaps speaking out of turn, I've stoked the fires, I've bellowed the fires, I've thrown gasoline on the fires, but the embers continue to burn out over and over again.
> 
> As the OP stated, being "passive" is seen as bad, but if you try to force the issue, 9 out of 10 women will say you're an aggressive jerk trying to make the issue all about yourself. And, as he stated in his previous post, with his children and so many years invested in his relationship, what's he supposed to do? One cannot simply pick up their feelings and walk away after that much investment. I feel much the same way and I'll be watching this thread to see if anyone has the magic bullet here.


Your in the position where doing more and being more helpful does not help the sex drive. It actually diminish it and increase her comfort in a completely sexless position.

This is when the Athol Kay "Alpha male" techniques come into play. Many time in efforts to be loving, we have lost some of our spark to them. 

At this time you have to literally "run away" from them and tighten your game up outside of her. I'd be doing all the self improvement I could and doing nice things for myself to feel good and happy.

I would appear charming to other ladies. My technique introduced using partnered dance lessons, so ontop of the workouts, the hobbies, the personal responsibility, your taking up partnered dance to get you close to receptive females. It will be good for your energy. 

Plus you have a new place were you are socially validated. 



bild-a-loco said:


> On a parting note, however, I think if the lines of communication haven't been very broadly open about the importance of this aspect of the relationship, the OP needs to make that VERY clear to his wife and see if anything changes.


The wife also needs to know that continued sexless or terribly minimal sex is going to lead to an end of the marriage. You don't want it to be this way, but you are not going to live the rest of your life sexless.


----------



## heyheyitschrish (Jan 17, 2014)

bob1471 said:


> Looking for womans perspective here a little maybe. Am I being unfair to expect her to make a bit of effort? After all, with a baby chances are limited and its not often we get time on our own like this. Or is it OK for her not to be interested and I have to put up with no sex ? Should I just be grateful that shes ok for some things?
> 
> Its just I'm thinking if it doesnt happen at times like this then its never going to again in reality.... Really depressing thought.


Women's perspective who just had a baby (I have a 13 month old son)...NO NO NO NO NO! You are NOT asking too much for some effort from her. I do not have a LD, rather a very HD, however I know exactly what it feels like to go through having a baby and feeling ugly afterwards. Are you making time for her to work out and is she actively trying to lose that baby weight? If not, there is no excuse for her to feel bad about herself because she is not trying to improve. There IS time, even when you have a baby. Have you tried initiating early morning sex? The baby is most likely sleeping and it is nice to start the day off that way. It is never "ok" for someone to have to go unsatisfied in a marriage. Just my opinion!


----------



## 1812overture (Nov 25, 2013)

bild-a-loco said:


> As the OP stated, being "passive" is seen as bad, but if you try to force the issue, 9 out of 10 women will say you're an aggressive jerk trying to make the issue all about yourself. And, as he stated in his previous post, with his children and so many years invested in his relationship, what's he supposed to do? One cannot simply pick up their feelings and walk away after that much investment. I feel much the same way and I'll be watching this thread to see if anyone has the magic bullet here.


I'm looking for that, too, but I don't think it'll be found. After 6 months I'd say it's a bit earlier to raise this complaint, but I've now been waiting nine years for our sex life to bounce back. I'm told when she doesn't feel good about herself, she's not interested. And wen we aren't connecting well, she's not interested. But it seems we have to connect well for weeks, even months at a time with no friction to meet the definition. And, well, if I initiate too soon, I'll get rejected and we're back to step one. If I wait for her to initiate, it'll take months -- and we better not have a disagreement in there, or we're back to step one.

And we have other things we disagree about, so we're always back at step one.



> This is when the Athol Kay "Alpha male" techniques come into play. Many time in efforts to be loving, we have lost some of our spark to them.
> 
> At this time you have to literally "run away" from them and tighten your game up outside of her. I'd be doing all the self improvement I could and doing nice things for myself to feel good and happy.


 Even if it doesn't get me laid, I like this idea anyway. It means less time at home, but the kids are old enough that if I miss dinner with them once a week, it's not a killer. I'm thinking of learning fly fishing.


----------



## bob1471 (Dec 27, 2013)

Well, good news. We talked about beforehand and good news is it went well this weekend.

Still got a problem (after all this is like once in last year) but better than zero I guess. Something to work with.


----------



## Horizon (Apr 4, 2013)

bob1471 said:


> Well, good news. We talked about beforehand and good news is it went well this weekend.
> 
> Still got a problem (after all this is like once in last year) but better than zero I guess. Something to work with.


Congratulations Bob - "better than zero"....hmmm that sounds good.


----------

